# Trigger shot and follicles



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi ladies, I posted this on the oct/nov thread but didn't get a response as its quiet on there. I'm in desperate need of some advice and i really hope u can help  
I am having OI with injectables and I'm on cd 9. I had a scan today and was told I have on right ovary 2x16mm and 1x15mm and a 1x13mm follicles and on the left i have an 8mm follicle. The nurse told me to inject with gonal F tonight as usual and she will call me tomorrow after speaking to cons and advise if I should inject with gonal F in the afternoon and then the hcg later in the evening/night. 
I asked if the follicles would grow w enough in that time as I think they should be a min of 18mm  
She told me that tonights gonal F "should do the trick". I don't feel too pleased about that as u never know, the bigger follicles could stop growing whilst the smaller ones catch up, or do u think i'm being daft? I'm just really concerened the bigger follicles won't grow enough 
Also I have another concern, what if the 15mm one grows as well and we end up with triplets?! She never said anything about the risk of multiples at all. Does that mean that theres no risk and thats why she didn't say anything?
Sorry for the tons of questions, i just don't want this attempt to end up as a bfn because the follicles weren't big enough or be in a situation where we end up with 3 or 4 babies withought any warning. 2 I can cope with but 3 or more is scary lol. 
Please, please someone, help!

Lambie xx

Ps, i'm on cd 10 now as i posted this yesterday. Trigger shot anytime tonight. Please help!


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Lambie,

On my cycle they scanned me on day 12 and I had 2 x17mm and 1x13mm follicle. At that point I only did two more injections before my trigger shot. I assume the follicles reached a good size due to the BFP. Try not to worry too much, I know it easier said than done but the clinic wouldn't get you to trigger if they didn't think they would be ready in time. It helps that you are having this mid week, mine was done on a Monday, what I'm trying to say is that if they thought you ended an extra day stims they could have made time for that. 

There is a slight risk of multiples with IUI, they did tell me the stats but I can't recall them, it's a risk you have to accept and be aware of I was told by my clinic. 

I hope that has helped a little bit, I'm fairly inexperienced as I have only had the one cycle but if I can help in any way let me know.

DQ x


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you so much for replying (again  )
Thats very reassuring. I guess the meds are wreaking havoc with my brain nd i'm just worrying about everything! 
I did get a call from the clinic today and i was told not to use the stimming injection today as the 2 smaller follicles could catch up nd i might end up with 5 follicles  
So, I'm to trigger anytime today. I'm going to trigger around 11-12 tonight as I want to give follies a bit of extra time to mature. I was also told to start the cyclogest after hcg jab but she didnt say how soon after the jab and my brain went to mush nd I forgot to ask her. Feel embarrassed to keep calling back with one question after the other lol  . Can I ask when you started the cyclogest hun?

Congrats on your bfp, you must be on cloud nine! Do you think you might have more than 1 in there? 
Thanks again hun nd look after yourself nd lil beanie/s

Lambie xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

No problem, happy to pass on what (little) knowledge I have.

I didn't actually take my first cyclogest until the night of the IUI. My clinic said to take it at night as this helped with the 'messy' situation (sorry TMI)

I am super excited but also worried at the same point. It's strange we have had so much bad luck the past couple of years I almost expect something to go wrong   I would love it if there were two in there but I'm just happy with one if that's what's in there


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

I know what you mean hun, I'm the same, I keep expecting for something to go wrong. I guess it's a way of us trying to protect ourselves from the hurt you get when things do wrong, it's like you prepare yourself for the worst. 
But no more negativity from now on (easier said than done  )
I'm going to look out for any future updates from you to see how many your cooking, if thats ok. I have a feeling you might have tweenies  

Lambie xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Of course! Drop me a private message and let me know how things go on! 

DQ x


----------

